# Smart repair



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just had a bumper scuff painted this morning by Andy McFarlane who is a member on here and what a brilliant job. :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Now .... because it's been done SMART there are many non-believers that will say ... 
.... 'The colour obviously doesn't match!' 
or 
.... 'The finish must be [email protected]!'
or
.... 'Surely you can see the lacquer blends!'
or
.... 'It won't last!' 
or 
.... 'You've wasted your money!'.

I'll say - it's refreshing to hear of someone who has put their trust in SMART, who obviously found a professional in the industry .. and is willing to admit it :thumb: 
Some of us can turn out a good repair.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

The match was perfect, you just cannot tell. We even spent a good half hour or so talking detailing!


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Bill,it was a pleasure speaking to you.I will pm you a link for the other car we were discussing. 

As squiggs said some of us actually do take pride in our repairs,have good skill levels and use very high quality body shop materials. :thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

about time people realised 'smart' repairs can be to a good standerd. although not alot of people/painters can do them to a very high standerd.


----------



## David.A (Feb 14, 2012)

so pleased to hear some positive smart opinions on here - too many people just think oh no smart but without actually understanding what it is. There are some GREAT smart repairers out there and certainly some bodyshops I wouldnt touch with a barge pole. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

i know a bloke that does smart repairs and he is the absolute nuts at them hes done loads of stuff for me in the past and its been top quality work


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

David.A said:


> so pleased to hear some positive smart opinions on here - too many people just think oh no smart but without actually understanding what it is. There are some GREAT smart repairers out there and certainly some bodyshops I wouldnt touch with a barge pole. Keep up the good work!


Nail on the head time David !

Maybe try and put a piece together with some of the guys on this thread, to help members understand what they should be getting from a smart repair.

I find that managing the expectations of customers is the key. Some people want a quick no frills job (off the gun finish, is still of a very high quality Bill58 can verify), others require a little more, with the emphasis on a high polished flawless finish.

Extra time on any job, like all other processes needs to be discussed and costed. What would be described as factory finish might not be what a member on this forum would necessarily want.

However i'm sure everyone can understand that the process and time taken to get a car to the standard and finish of the members of the forum, will not happen over night.

This should be kept in mind. If it's expected for someone to appear with a magic wand, restore your pride and joy to its former glory in half an hour for £30, it wont happen. It's like the difference between a full detail and a quick run through the jetwash,there has to be a balance of expectation from both sides, but both can be acheived. :thumb:


----------

